# Newly Diagnosed



## charlie6 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello

I'm Tracey, and I have recently been diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes.  Everything seems quite overwhelming at the moment........information overload.  I'm taking Metformin and hoping that the blurred vision will calm down very soon.

Tracey x


----------



## Smutmeister (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello Tracey,

You've come to the right place.  I was diagnosed T2 three weeks ago and this forum has helped me more than anything else.

It is a daunting feeling, but remember that Rome wasn't built in a day (even if it did burn down in the time it took Nero to play a ditty or two)
Take it one step at a time.

Take care,
Ian


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tracey  x


----------



## Mark T (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tracey 

The Gretchen Becker book mention here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406 is very good!

As soon as you are ready, just start asking questions


----------



## charlie6 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the welcoming messages x


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Tracey. Welcome 

Can't really much in the way of advice but ask away, and you'll get plenty of answers from those who know.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there and a warm welcome to the forum Tracey x


----------



## gillianre (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome! I'm new this week and this forum has been more help than anything the Dr's have told me!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Tracey,

The blurred vision will settle in a while (I think mine took around a month). Bizarrely, sometimes my vision actually improved so I didn't need glasses for some things. But then it all settled down back to normal.

Check with your GP or optician before buying any new prescription glasses in the meantime though!

Andy


----------



## shirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum,

Shirl


----------



## evedan (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Tracey welcome to the forum....

Eve  x


----------



## Shopaholic (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Tracey

It stays overwhelming for a few weeks - I'm now in week 6 and am just coming out of the many early appointments for assessment and monitoring, plus the rabbit holes I've been down for blood pressure tests and tablets too - all about reducing the risk factors. It's so much to take on board but there's lots of good company on here! 
It still spend appointments listening so hard and trying to remember things, that I miss the obvious. I keep re-reading the Gretchen Becker book as it helped at the start to understand the condition, but makes more sense now a few weeks in from the personal experience of living the life, so to speak.
I hope that makes sense - the blurred vision is starting to settle down now in that it still happens, but not every day - I hadn't realised that until I'd just thought about it - but I still pee for England! I asked about that a couple of weeks ago and they tested and found I'd got a UTI so had antibiotics for a week. So it may now be because I'm consciously drinking more water to keep my system flushed!
Anyway welcome to normality!


----------



## mrpistachio (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Tracey - diabetes can be very scary, so feel free to ask questions as that's the way all of us have learned how to manage our condition!


----------



## slipper (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello Tracey from another newbie.  Take it at a steady pace and dont try to remember all at once.  It will gradually start to click into place and you will learn as you go along.

I panicked a bit at first, 2 months ago, and have calmed down  now and still ask a lot of questions and read thge forum a lot. Best way I have found.


----------

